# VisiWinNET, WinAC-RTX lokale Kommunikation



## nekron (29 Januar 2011)

Moin moin,

hat jemand (erfolgreich) eine Kommunikation zwischen VisiWinNET (Treiber : S7_TCPIP) und einer WinAC-RTX am laufen ? solange das VisiWinNET Runtime auf einem externen Rechner läuft ist alles Prima, sobald es lokal auf dem IPC mitläuft funktioniert nix mehr ...

Gibt es im Profinet-Verbund eine 127.0.0.1 ? Oder ist die nicht existent ? dann sollte das ganze aber doch per eingestellter ip (default ist 192.168.1.2 oder ?) funktionieren oder ?

Oder muss ich zwingend auf den SimaticNET OPC-Server zurückgreifen ?

danke
nekron


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2011)

Kollege hat das (die Tage auch) gemacht, so wie ich das mitbekommen
habe, konnte die Anbindung Lokal, nur über OPC durchgeführt werden.


----------



## nekron (29 Januar 2011)

Moin moin Helmut,

so'n Mist ... 

Ist der OPC im Lizenzumfang von Softnet (Lean ist ja glaub ich dabei oder ?) dabei oder muss ich den separat bestellen lassen ?

es wäre so schön gewesen  Hätt ich mir den morgen sparen können 

gruss,
nekron


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2011)

ich meine er hätte den OPC Treiber von Inosoft eingesetzt


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2011)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich meine er hätte den OPC Treiber von Inosoft eingesetzt



Aber das ist doch dann eher der OPC-Client, oder nicht?


----------



## nekron (29 Januar 2011)

Nee - die machen auch OPC-Server für diverse Steuerungen ...

Das Runtime enthält dann standartmaessig einen OPC-Client.

Aber - die Herren von Deltalogic wissen doch bestimmt was bezüglich Profinet und Loopback-Interface oder ? 

Gruss
nekron


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2011)

ich glaube Visi Win war der server


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2011)

Meine Frage zielte her dahin, dass wenn es deren OPC-Server kann, dann muss es doch auch direkt machbar sein, oder nicht? 
Deshalb die Vermutung, dass es sich um einen Client handelt, der mit dem Siemens-OPC-Server redet.

Mit dem Loopback-Interface habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt, denn mit AGLink würde ich für die WinAC-Kommunikation die Schnittstelle "PC Intern" verwenden.


----------



## nekron (29 Januar 2011)

Danke für Eure Hilfe !

Standartmaessig ist ja ein Interface als IE Allgemein definiert, als 192.168.1.2/24, konfigurierere ich einen externen Rechner in dieses Segement, kann VisiWin ohne Probleme mit der Kiste kommunizieren (ich kann die 192.168.1.2 von diesem Rechner auch anpingen)

jedoch von dem WinAC Rechner selbst kann ich diese Adresse nicht erreichen (ist ja als RTX-Device verwendet in diesem Falle denke ich)

Da wird der Hase wahrscheinlich schon begraben liegen ...

Der Treiber S7_TCPIP unterstützt halt leider das S7ONLINE Interface nicht (nur ProfiNET) sonnst ginge die Einstellung PC intern auch 

theoretisch könnte ich die beiden Ethernet-Anschlüsse per Crosslink verbinden ... okok - war ein übler Scherz 

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee ... Oder gibt es eine möglichkeit das Ethernet-Interface aus der WinAC-Konfig rauszunehmen und trotzdem mit S7 / der Welt per TCPIP zu kommunizieren ? ( Hab ich probiert und nicht hinbekommen)

gruss
nekron


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2011)

Hat WinAC eine eigene physikalische Netzwerkkarte für sich alleine?


----------



## nekron (29 Januar 2011)

Hi Rainer,

ja - WinAC bekommt eine Netzwerkkarte für sich, die bekommt dann einen anderen Treiber und erscheint in der Hardware im RTX-Zweig ...

Die Adresse wird dann via S7 im IF2 (IF1 ist bei mir DP) konfiguriert ...

gruss
nekron


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2011)

OK, dann hat sich WinAC diese Karte exklusiv gekrallt. Somit kann 127.0.0.1 nicht gehen. Dies würde im lokalen (=Windows) IP-Stack bleiben.
Welche IP-Adressen hat welche Netzwerkkarte? 192.168.1.2 ist WinAC oder PC?
Sind die beiden Netzwerkkarten in komplett unterschiedlichen Netzsegmenten verkabelt?


----------



## nekron (29 Januar 2011)

so - die 192.168.1.2 hat die WinAC, die Windows-Maschine bekommt ihre per DHCP ...

Hängen hatte ich sie schon an einem switch, sowie an zweien ...

alles mit dem gleichen Ergebnis ...

ich kann die Schnittstellen auch beide Windows geben, dann bekomm ich aber auch von aussen keine Kommunikation mehr mit VisiWinNET hin ... (auch nicht wenn ich dann ein IE Allgemein im Configured Mode an ein Interface binde)

gruss
michael


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Januar 2011)

so viel ich weiß gibt es da keine möglichkeit, mein Kollege war extra
zu Inosoft gefahren. Da war die einzigste Komunikationmöglichkeit, wenn
RTX und HMI auf einer Plattform laufen, es über OPC zu lösen.


----------



## nekron (29 Januar 2011)

Hi Helmut,

Dann sollten sie ganz schnell einen neuen Treiber schreiben 
Und wir kommen wohl um den OPC nicht umher, scheiss Wochenende ... kann ich alle Variablendeklarationen nochmal neu machen ...

Ach ja - kann mir einer von euch beiden sagen ob der OPC im SoftNET-S7 Lean mit drin ist oder was ich da noch für ein Paket brauche ?

Dank euch beiden ganz herzlich !
Und noch ein schönes Wochenende !

gruss
michael


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2011)

nekron schrieb:


> so - die 192.168.1.2 hat die WinAC, die Windows-Maschine bekommt ihre per DHCP ...
> 
> Hängen hatte ich sie schon an einem switch, sowie an zweien ...
> 
> ...



Jetzt nur mal zum Testen und wegen der Antwort vorher: Mit einem Crosskabel (dann ohne DHCP) geht es oder auch nicht?


----------



## nekron (29 Januar 2011)

Du meinst zwischen eth0 und eth1 des IPC's ? ich denke wenn die ip's im gleichen Segement liegen sollte das funktionieren, ich werde es später mal noch ausprobieren ...

gruss
michael


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2011)

nekron schrieb:


> Du meinst zwischen eth0 und eth1 des IPC's ? ich denke wenn die ip's im gleichen Segement liegen sollte das funktionieren, ich werde es später mal noch ausprobieren ...
> 
> gruss
> michael



Ja, so hatte ich Deinen "üblen Scherz" verstanden. Wäre auf jeden Fall interessant zu wissen. 
Was gibt eigentlich ipconfig aus? Bitte hier einstellen.
Was sagt eigentlich wireshark bei den Zugriffsversuchen auf 192.168.1.2? Gehen die Pakete raus oder nicht?


----------



## nekron (29 Januar 2011)

Hi Rainer,

also wenn ich das Windows Interface auf 192.168.1.1/24 konfigurierer kann ich die .2 (WinAC) anpingen, dann funktioniert sogar alles 

ansonnsten kann ich die .2 nicht anpingen, die Interfaces werden nicht gebridged (sonnst hätt ich das Problem wahrscheinlich gar nicht)

gruss
michael


----------



## Rainer Hönle (29 Januar 2011)

nekron schrieb:


> Hi Rainer,
> 
> also wenn ich das Windows Interface auf 192.168.1.1/24 konfigurierer kann ich die .2 (WinAC) anpingen, dann funktioniert sogar alles
> 
> ...



Deshalb meine Frage: was gibt ipconfig im Normalbetrieb aus?
Was bedeutet eigentlich 192.168.1.1/24?


----------



## nekron (29 Januar 2011)

Also was ipconfig/all ausgibt kann ich Dir erst am Montag sagen, da ich nu dann doch die Nase gestrichen voll hatte (heute mittag hat der SoftNet-OPC noch funktioniert, jetzt hab ich wahrscheinlich so viel rumprobiert das erst nicht mehr tut ..) und dann Schluss gemacht habe...

/24 ist einfach nur ein Abkürzung der Netzmaske (vgl http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netzmaske )

Kommuniziert SoftNet-OPC per IE mit der CPU ? (da hab ich ja ne ganze Menge probiert) - eigentlich ist ja AS-Intern als Kommunikationsschnittstelle eingestellt, aber selbst die Symbolik funktioniert im Moment nicht mehr ;(

Typisches Wochenendesyndrom ...

Gruss
michael


----------



## Hahn (31 Januar 2011)

*VisiWinNET S7 TCP/IP Treiber an WIN AC RTX*

Hallo,
im Grunde sollte eine Kopplung zwischen den VisiWin(NET/32) S7 TCP/IP Treiber und der WIN AC RTX schon gehen. Auf einem der internen Steckplätze ist dazu eine ProfiNET-CP zu konfigurieren. Die Kommunikation läuft unter ISOonTCP. Der Treiber kommuniziert dann unter der in den Eigenschaften vergebenen IP Adresse.


----------



## nekron (2 Februar 2011)

Hahn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> im Grunde sollte eine Kopplung zwischen den VisiWin(NET/32) S7 TCP/IP Treiber und der WIN AC RTX schon gehen. Auf einem der internen Steckplätze ist dazu eine ProfiNET-CP zu konfigurieren. Die Kommunikation läuft unter ISOonTCP. Der Treiber kommuniziert dann unter der in den Eigenschaften vergebenen IP Adresse.


 
Hi ...

konfiguriert auf ein IF(x) oder ein "IE Allgemein" auf die normalen Steckplätze ? (nur dann bleibt das Interface ja für Windows sichtbar)

Wenn es als IF(x) konfiguriert wird, ist das komplette Interface ja für die lokal Windows-Maschine nicht sichtbar und auch nicht ansprechbar.

Gruss
michael


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Februar 2011)

Auch wenn ich nerve: was gibt ipconfig aus?


----------



## nekron (2 Februar 2011)

Oh nein - du nervst überhaupt nicht, ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar 

in ipconfig erscheint nur ein Interface, das andere ist an IF2 direkt im WinLC konfiguriert.

Windows IP Configuration Ethernet adapter
Local Area Connection 4: 
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0 
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::20e:8cff:feeb:14ab%4 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface: 
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface: 
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.2%2 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 

gruss
michael


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Februar 2011)

Das bedeutet doch, dass dein Rechner 192.168.1.2. hat und WinAC mit der anderen Karte auch. Das geht sicher schief. Stelle WinAC auf einmal eine andere Adresse um.


----------



## nekron (2 Februar 2011)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Das bedeutet doch, dass dein Rechner 192.168.1.2. hat und WinAC mit der anderen Karte auch. Das geht sicher schief. Stelle WinAC auf einmal eine andere Adresse um.


 
Nee - ich hab den IPC nur nochmal auf Urzustand zurückgesetzt, somit hat der die lokale 192.168.1.2 automatisch wieder bekommen ... ich stell das jetzt grad mal wieder auf DHCP um, und mach nochmal ein ipconfig ...

Hab ich heute morgen vergessen, der Tag/Nacht gestern war mit 22 Stunden einfach zu lang 

gruss
michael

Edit: So Rainer, ich hab nochmal schnell geschaut ... 
IP WinAC-RTX IF2 : 192.168.2.1/255.255.255.0 ...
IP Windows (als IE General im Projekt auf Steckplatz 3 konfiguriert) - beide Adressen über die jeweilige LAN-Buchse von aussen pingbar - intern nicht gebridged.

ipconfig ist genau wie oben ...


----------

